# our first tour to germany help!



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

hi any body out there can help us with recently visited camp sites?we will be arriving at calais on the 16th july we have booked one night stop over at guines.we will then be traveling through france to enter germany at the strasbourg/baden baden area,then traveling on to munich via freiburg and the black forest area,so any suggestions and info would be much appreciated! as this is only our second trip abroad in our cheyenne (2 weeks in brittanie and normandy in may) this time we have given our selves 3 weeks to complete this adventure so if any one is in the same situation as ourselves and would like to join us at any stage along the way your most welcome!we retired to motor homing dec 19th 2008.
dave and sheelagh


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi dave ,
have you done a search in the options, just use germany as your search title and plenty of info,

ps pj`s your man for all things german,

you must stop at lindau on lake constance and Fussen in Bavaria even taking in the southern end of the "alpine strasse" and the alternative "romantic strasse" we always use the stellplats with the Board Atlas as a guide.

tramp


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave and Shelagh,

You'll love Germany, its very motorhome friendly, do consider trying a few stellplatz as tramp has said, if you're not sure what they are all about then have a look at Boff's guide >here<.

There is a very convenient one at Frieburg if you are staying the night.
You could then follow the 31 west to east across the Schwarzewald and maybe visit Lake Titisee, plenty of good campsites around the lake, one I could recommend is Camping Weiherhof. Then you could head across and follow the northern shores of Bodensee or Lake Constance as its also called, theres a few good stellplatz along the way or maybe take a detour south to the Rheinfalls near Schaffhausen.
As mentioned, Fussen is a nice town with a good stellplatz and while in the region don't forget to visit the fairytale castle at Neuschwanstein, then head north east to your destination. Thats just scratched the surface 

There are many stellplatz and sites in our stoppover database, including those listed above, do have a good search of the interactive >Map Of Germany<

Have a good trip.

Pete


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Highly recommend this, the amount of detail and stop overs in Germany is amazing.

http://tinyurl.com/nvltqo

Have a great time
Mandy


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

mandyandandy said:


> Highly recommend this, the amount of detail and stop overs in Germany is amazing.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/nvltqo
> 
> ...


These books are great, and even though it's written in German it is very easy to understand. If you have a satnav you can also download all the GPS co-ordinates from

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/overlays.html

Also another good source of info is,

http://www.top-platz.de/Anwendungen/topplatz.php


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look at my blog a few pics of lake titisee and other stelplatz


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

If you can manage it, can I recommend the Baltic coast. We have spent three weeks here so far, from the border with Poland to the border with Denmark. The people are really friendly (though don't speak much English, in the east they all learnt Russian as a second language!) and the Stellplatz are superb, especially the small ones by harbours (they share facilities with the yachting fraternity). The campsites all have immaculate facilities too. The weather is good and hot at this time of year. We have attracted some friendly attention with the GB plates and we have not seen another British unit since The Netherlands. Why not give it a go!

P&L


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

hi everybody out there lots to think about especially linda`s bit about the baltic coast as i have a business friend who lives in lubek near hamburg he is always telling me how wonderfull that coast line is so why not! !
dave


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*our first tour to Germany help.*

Hi, I can unreservedly recommend this site www.camping-muenstertal.de 
We have stayed there a few times and it has just about the best facilities I have found anywhere. The site is located in the village of Munsterthal which is near to Bad Krozingen ans the A5 Autobahn about 20kms south of Freiburg. There is a good restaurant on site and the staff are very helpful and welcoming. When we checked in we were given a tourist card which allows free rail travel throughout the Black Forest area and there is a railway halt just outside the gates. The train from there goes to Bad Krozingen which is on the main line and from there one can go on to Freiburg or the other villages in the area. Great idea and no need to drive.

Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bord Atlas is worth getting. 
Just east of Freiburg is a great site at Kirchzarten in the Black Forest. Not cheap but very good facilities, just outside a lovely town with free public transport in the area on buses and trains. You may need to book. It is in the Caravan Europe book.

Bob


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks bob 45 and tmax for info
tmax do you think i will need to book the site at muenstertal? we should be in that area about the19th/20th july.
regards to every one who as sent us info! !
DAVE


----------

